
RjDj Generates An Awesome, Trippy Soundtrack For Your Life - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/10/13/rjdj-generates-an-awesome-trippy-soundtrack-for-your-life/
======
aston
Is the etymology there R2-D2 -> Rjd2 -> RjDj?

